# Gauleiter = γκαουλάιτερ (DE > EL)



## drsiebenmal (Oct 26, 2011)

Γκάου (Gau) ήταν στα γερμανικά ένας μεσαιωνικός όρος για μια διοικητική ενότητα (που συχνά ήταν και γεωγραφικά αυτόνομη) μέσα σε μια χώρα, κάτι ανάλογο με την αγγλικό shire. Ο όρος έχει παραμείνει σε πολλά γερμανόφωνα τοπωνύμια, το γνωστότερο από τα οποία σε εμάς είναι μάλλον το Ομπεραμεργκάου, όπου γίνεται μια διάσημη θεατρική αναπαράσταση των Θείων Παθών.

Το εθνικοσοσιαλιστικό (ναζιστικό) κόμμα του Χίτλερ, το NSDAP, επανεισήγαγε ήδη από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1920 αυτή την ορολογία για την εσωτερική τομεακή του υποδιαίρεση σε όλη την έκταση της μεσοπολεμικής Γερμανίας. Ο διοικητής (Leiter) μιας γκάου είναι ο *Gauleiter* (γκαουλάιτερ).

Μέχρι το 1938, ο όρος ήταν μόνο κομματικός, αλλά το 1938 οι γερμανόφωνες χώρες που είχαν ήδη προσαρτηθεί στη Γερμανία υποδιαιρέθηκαν σε ραϊχσγκάου (Reichsgau) - «γκάου του ράιχ», όπου συνέπιπταν οι κρατικές με τις ναζιστικές δομές. Ράιχσγκάου έγιναν επίσης γερμανόφωνες περιοχές στη Γαλλία και το Βέλγιο, στη Σουδητία, και κομμάτια στα δυτικά της Πολωνίας και γύρω από το Ντάντσιχ.

Συνεπώς, καθώς περιοριζόταν σε γερμανικά εδάφη, η χρήση του όρου *γκαουλάιτερ* με την έννοια *τοποτηρητής των Γερμανών*, όπως συχνά την ακούμε σήμερα, δεν είναι ακριβής. Κττγμ, για τη μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των σημερινών Γερμανών, με τη δημοκρατική και αντιναζιστική παιδεία τους, είναι μάλλον απρόκλητα προσβλητική ή και υβριστική –σαν να λέμε έναν Έλληνα «επιφανές στέλεχος ή απολογητή της χούντας» ή κάτι ανάλογο.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 26, 2011)

Πράγματι, για οποιονδήποτε διαθέτει στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις Ιστορίας, ο όρος "γκαουλάιτερ" είναι απολύτως συνυφασμένος με το ναζιστικό καθεστώς. Από την άλλη, έχω την εντύπωση ότι όσοι χρησιμοποιούν εσχάτως τον όρο έχουν κατά κανόνα επίγνωση του προσβλητικού χαρακτήρα του (για αυτό τον λόγο, άλλωστε, τον επέλεξαν). 
Αν, πάντως, επιθυμούσαμε μια απόδοση/ επεξήγηση του όρου, νομίζω ότι ο τοπάρχης αποτελεί την καλύτερη λύση (και για τον "ρετρό-ντεμοντέ" χαρακτήρα του :) ). Τίποτε φυσικά δεν είναι σαν το αυθεντικό, αλλά λέμε τώρα.


----------



## sarant (Oct 27, 2011)

Σε συνέντευξη του Ράιχενμπαχ, ο υλατζής βάζει τίτλο "Δεν είμαι γκαουλάιτερ":
http://www.nooz.gr/greece/raixenmpax-den-sunupografo-upourgikes-apofaseis


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2017)

Στο πλαίσιο της υπόθεσης Νίκου Κοτζιά εναντίον _Athens Review of Books_, διάβασα προ καιρού στο Βήμα άρθρο του καθηγητή Χριστόφορου Χαραλαμπάκη, από το οποίο πληροφορήθηκα ότι κατέθεσε στο δικαστήριο σχετικά με τη μεταφορική σημασία της λέξης «γκαουλάιτερ»:

Ο Νίκος Κοτζιάς, τον οποίο γνωστός μεταφραστής αποκάλεσε «γκαουλάιτερ του σταλινισμού» σε επιστολή του που δημοσίευσε το περιοδικό, υπέβαλε αγωγή αστικής αποζημίωσης για συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση εις βάρος της «ARB».

Από την πρώτη στιγμή έκανα ένορκη κατάθεση με την ιδιότητα του γλωσσολόγου και λεξικογράφου στην οποία τεκμηρίωνα τα αυτονόητα: Ο όρος αυτός έχει παύσει εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες να έχει κυριολεκτική σημασία και δηλώνει απλώς τον φανατικό υποστηρικτή μιας ιδέας.

Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί εκατοντάδες φορές για γνωστούς πολιτικούς και άλλα δημόσια πρόσωπα χωρίς να προσφύγουν ποτέ στη Δικαιοσύνη.​
Κοίταξα από περιέργεια τα λεξικά μας και, προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη, διαπίστωσα ότι κανένα από τα γνωστά (Μείζον, ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, Ακαδημίας, Πατάκη Ηλεκτρονικό) δεν περιλαμβάνει τον όρο, ούτε καν με την ιστορική σημασία. Μόνο ο Πάπυρος έχει τη στενότερη σημασία και μάλιστα με ξεπερασμένο τονισμό:

*γκάουλαϊτερ* ο διοικητής διαμερίσματος στην εθνικοσοσιαλιστική Γερμανία.

ενώ το Wiktionary περιέχει χορταστικό λήμμα:
https://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/γκαουλάιτερ

*γκαουλάιτερ*
Ετυμολογία: γκαουλάιτερ < γερμανική, gauleiter (προφέρεται γκάουλαϊτερ)
Ουσιαστικό αρσενικό άκλιτο, πληθυντικός γκαουλάιτερς [sic, κάποιος να το διορθώσει!]
1. ο εξαρτημένος χωροδεσπότης γερμανικής περιοχής κατά τον μεσαίωνα
2. στη ναζιστική Γερμανία ο κομματικός περιφερειάρχης που διοριζόταν από τον Αδόλφο Χίτλερ
3. (μεταφορικά) (πολιτική): ο ξενόδουλος πολιτικός, ή ο κομματικά διορισμένος πρόεδρος δημόσιου ή ιδιωτικού φορέα​
Πολύ ωραία. Να δούμε και τα αγγλικά λεξικά:

Wiktionary: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/gauleiter
*gauleiter* (plural gauleiters)
Etymology: From German _Gauleiter_, from _Gau_ (“administrative division”) + _Leiter_ (“leader”).
Pronunciation: /ˈɡaʊlaɪtə/
Noun
1. (historical) An official in charge of a district of Nazi Germany.
2. Any overbearing or unpleasant official, especially a local official.
1973, Kyril Bonfiglioli, _Don't Point That Thing at Me_ (Penguin 2001), page 30:
_Five minutes later, Martland and his gauleiters canter in and whisk poor Hockbottle off to the Cottage Hospital of evil fame.
_​
Collins: https://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/english/gauleiter
*Gauleiter
*1. a provincial governor in Germany under Hitler
2. _(sometimes not capital) informal_
a person in a position of petty or local authority who behaves in an overbearing authoritarian manner​
ODE: https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/gauleiter
*Gauleiter
*noun
1. historical A political official governing a district under Nazi rule.
_he was appointed Gauleiter of Danzig
_2. An overbearing official.
_as Gauleiter of Formula One, he has problems with some drivers_​
Τη μεταφορική σημασία βρίσκουμε και στο Merriam-Webster
https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/gauleiter

αλλά και στο ODE, όπου αξιοσημείωτη είναι η πρώτη αναφερόμενη χρήση:

*gauleiter
*(ˈgaʊlaɪtə(r)) 
Also with capital initial. 
[G., f. _gau_ gau + _leiter_ leader.] 

A political official controlling a district under Nazi rule; also transf. and fig., a local or petty tyrant. 

1936 A. Huxley _Eyeless in Gaza_ xxxi. 413 Tyranny under commissars, tyranny under Gauleiters—it doesn't seem to make much difference.
1943 _Penguin New Writing_ XVI. 9 Mr. Scollop, with his draper's shop and his councillorship, is by way of being the gauleiter of this town.
1949 L. P. Hartley _Boat_ 299 Two bullies, gauleiters almost, from whom everyone fled in terror.
1958 _Times Lit. Suppl._ 4 Apr. 186/4 The Nazi gauleiters in occupied countries.
1970 _New Statesman_ 23 Oct. 526/1 His friend Karl Hanke, the Gauleiter of Lower Silesia, visited him in a state of shock after he had been to Auschwitz concentration camp.​
Βλέπουμε, λοιπόν, στον _Τυφλό λυτρωτή_, σε συζήτηση για το Μεξικό, να ερχόμαστε από άλλο δρόμο στην επικαιρότητα (βλέπε καβγάδες για την Εσθονία)!


----------

